# The Secret Santa Gift Page



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving, and a warm welcome to the Christmas/Holiday Season.

Here is the Secret Santa viewing page. Let's use this page to place all your gifts/photos.
Let’s start off the season with warm wishes to all.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I THINK we can do better than that, picture-wise?


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I THINK we can do better than that, picture-wise?


Better?


----------



## indoorplant (Oct 2, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Uh oh!!! Looks like Santa is loading up his sleigh. Someone better take cover!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I just picked up the bulk of my payload today...still figuring out a few things to send with it though. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, this is where I thought everyone would post their Secret Santa Gift but, here is mine.

Didier's bomb blew my brand new mailbox to shit.
First off, he sends me a Old Wisconsin Sausage that Michael would die for. I mean, talk about a large piece of meat.

Then there is this twenty count box of Royal Silks Torpedo's and a four count box of Trinidad's. Holy Smokes.

I open this other box and there are two Coffee Mug's with my bike and my mug on them. What a great gift Didier. I freaking love the mug's and can't wait to smoke the Cigar's.

Thank you so much BOTL.

Sorry, no pic of the Sausage. Kevin would have deleted it. :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Well, this is where I thought everyone would post their Secret Santa Gift but, here is mine.
> 
> Didier's bomb blew my brand new mailbox to shit.
> First off, he sends me a Old Wisconsin Sausage that Michael would die for. I mean, talk about a large piece of meat.
> ...


WHAT a great set of gifts!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! and to a greta bro too.... from a great bro....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Very, very cool bomb Didier! Those mugs are awesome!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Their out of the box and in the Humi.
OMFG


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice personalized gitft!!!!!!!!!! Nice hit Didier


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Great gift! Those mugs are awesome.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Damn nice!

Patrick, what happened is that people were posting stuff in the other thread in General Discussion and others kept following that including myself.

Oops.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Great SS Hit Didier!!! Wow!!! :shock:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

redmondp said:


> Their out of the box and in the Humi.
> OMFG


And cello off.

Enjoy it, I love Royal Silk. CM introduce me to this one. ...And to many other too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Didier. CM also introduced me to RS. I think he is a stockholder or just knows a damm good smoke when he see's one.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

GOD those look good!!!!!!!

And yes.... I was talking to God......

(hope he talks back someday.....)


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> GOD those look good!!!!!!!
> 
> And yes.... I was talking to God......
> 
> (hope he talks back someday.....)


Michael, if you think those look good. You should see the Sausage. 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hey now, can you guys keep the sausage offline? Please? :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Michael, if you think those look good. You should see the Sausage. 8)


OK.... I'll BITE!!!!!! :lol:

Show us your SAUSAGE!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Post a photo.... Hhahahahaaa


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > Michael, if you think those look good. You should see the Sausage. 8)
> ...


Sounds like a dare :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

:shock: 
Holy crap!! That is an AMAZING gift. Those RS look good enough to smoke... :rotfl:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yaaaaahhhhhhhhhh, Santa was here, Santa was here! And look what he left me!



Denny sent me 5 great smokes: A 5Vegas "A", 5Vegas Gold, Rocky Patel Connecticut, a red-banded Rocky Patel Cuban blend (haven't had these yet, but looks tasty as hell!), and one I've never heard of...a Vibe Corona. Who makes that Denny? It looks tasty and it'll be the perfect size for a walk around town I think. Also included were a pc game - Iron Aces. This looks cool and I'm looking forward to loading it up on the laptop & giving it a shot. I gotta look around though and see if I've still got a mouse :lol: To finish it out is a really nice Colorado coffee mug. The post office unfortunately was not very kind to it...but I'm pretty sure that with a little bit of superglue, I'll be able to put the mug to work in no time, so no worries Denny! Thank you very much for such a fine Secret Santa gift Denny, I really like and appreciate it! 

Chris


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Vibe is made by rOCKY pATEL if i am not mistaken. They are good none the less


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Well, it looks & smells tasty, regardless of who makes it hehe. I wanted to know who though so I can remember to look for them if I enjoy smoking it as much as I do looking at & smelling it :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Great Hit Denny!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

thehat101 said:


> Vibe is made by rOCKY pATEL if i am not mistaken. They are good none the less


Correctamundo!! 
The Vibe is a medium bodied cigar with a very tasty Corojo wrapper. A favorite of mine.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, I'm back, sort of. Thing got REAL weird here. My belief in "the system" has been tried to the point of breaking, but I think I can see light at the end of the tunnel. I won't get into details, but it involves the vindictive ex-spouses, IRS, the Florida Child Support Collection system, fraud, lawyers, false accusations, and my having to come with a large lump of cash even though assets were being seized.

In among this melee, I find two point of joy; receiving a HUGE box from Andy and going out and searching for a gift for Dieter. The later was true "shopping therapy". I had to wait until got an old debt collected in order to be able to do it, but once I did collect the funds, I had fun finding things I think Dieter and his lovely wife can enjoy together. FYI, tracking # 1Z530X140337857584 those of you playing at home.

Now, on to Andy. I'm so friggin' overwhelmed I can not even think where to start! Might as well as start at the beginning, what do you think? I'm at work, having a hard time wrapping my mind around writing an Operator's Manual for a new abrasive blast pot while thinking about the $2,000 retainer I just had to pay to my lawyer's office when I get a call form the Wife. "Whose is 'Whitefish' and why do you have a big box here from him?" she ask. Huh? WTF??? Did Andy already get his Christmas bomb out and blast my ass to kingdom come that quickly? I tell my wife to set the box down gently and back away until I get home. She was not exaggerating when she said the box was huge. I carefully open the outer wrapper to find, let's see, 1,..2,..3,..4,..5,..6,..7,&#8230;.yup seven gift wrapped item inside. Well, since this X-Mas is going to be lean, I thought "Self (I often call myself 'self' in my head) you should place these items in a place of honor and take the time to open them when you can clear your head a give this generous gift the attention and respect deserves. Which brings us to today.





































I've decided to take off until January 2 to help me clear my head and get into the mindset for the upcoming year. Last night we had some friends over for a holiday get-together where adult beverages, good food, and great games were shared by all. So started the great unwind. This morning I got up and discovered the last two the kids made it in last night for Christmas. I fix a nice pot of Bed & Breakfast coffee then make a batch of cinnamon rolls from scratch. Once the house is filled by the smell of the baking rolls, I fetch the newspaper and pour the Misses and I a cup the heavenly brew. A few minutes later the rolls are ready. You know, there is something immensely satisfying about hearing folks make yummy noises while eating you food.

_(FYI - this is a long post, so I'm breaking it up over two or three submissions)_


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Green Bay is playing today, so it's chili time. As I type this, the boys are playing, the chili is simmering, and I feel the great urge to see what Andy's gone and done. So I slipped down stairs an grab my camera to document the moment.

First opened, the smallest package. DAMN! It's a pocket edition copy of the U.S. Constitution! With my trial of faith right now, this is to me as much comfort as the New Testament might be to a man of religion. Thanks Andy, I can't put into words the actual feelings I had when I opened this.










Hum, I think I can guess #2, but I'm going to open it anyway. Yup! It's one, or rather two, of those damn-close-to-world-famous Whitefish's Cigar Music Cds. Gotta load it up and dive into the next package!










On to package # 3. A book on Cuban Cigars. Again another great gift. It will have a place of reverence next to my humidors.










Okay, things take a turn for the serious from #4 and on. Package number 4 is a really cool flask. I have a feeling over the next few months this lil' baby will get it's work-out.


















#5 is shot glass that just says it all! It's going in the bar to be used the next time the wife has the girls from the office over. Should be good for a blush or two.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

#6 shows why Andy is a man to be respected. He thinks of everything. What's a shot glass and flask without some amber liquid to fill them with? Well, I don't have to worry about that because Andy took care of it in the form of a 375ml bottle of Maker's Mark.










Okay, take a deep breath! I move onto the last and largest piece, #7. I'm already feeling completely unworthy, but I know I must complete the task at hand. Holy Shit! It a beautiful desktop humidor, and from the sound and feel it's full too! WHOA! I made an understatement there. It's not only full, it's filled with great selection of premium smoke! 22 stogies to be exact. And not one I don't like!


























Damn it, Andy, you've gone and made a grown man cry! I can't even begin to tell you how much your generosity has lifted my spirits. I'm actually having one hell of a time finishing this post. I think I need to go sit in a quiet corner and reflect on all the good things in my life, even the ones I've let my situation cause me to ignore. You guys are really some of the best friends a guy can ever ask for. Andy&#8230;you're a life saver in more ways than one. Thanks from the bottom of my heart. You are great.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

:shock:

*Holy Shit!!! *That is perhaps the most amazing bomb I have ever seen!! And there have been some serious bombs thrown around here too.

I love the shot glass and what a freakin' lineup of cigars!!

Outstanding Andy!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Rick... Sorry to hear about all the things going on with your life. Fantastic that Da' Fish can help lift your spirits. He is Da Man!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Glad it made it to ya!! I started to get a little worried!!! Oh man it was really my pleasure Brother!!! Ho Ho Ho Brother!!!!! Hope things turn out for the best for you!!!! Glad I could help out a little!!! :beerchug:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

DUDE!!! didn't we say $40?


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Anton said:


> DUDE!!! didn't we say $40?


I think Fish mistook the "$" for a "1"... man, am I feeling blessed right now...


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice hit Fish.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Seems Ram needed that hit.

Great job Andy.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Wow, holy shit and OMFG Andy!!! :lol: What an incredible gift, and I agree, it does sound like Ram really needed it. Way to go Andy!!!

Ram - we'll keep ya in our thoughts here buddy. Positive energy can be a wonderful thing. I read somewhere (I think a Richard Marcinko book?) that "pain is what let's us know we're still alive" Well buddy, those lawyers are just making sure you know yer alive 8) You'll get through it man....time, love of family, love of friends...it'll get you through damn near anything. Keep yer head up man!

Chris


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Great Googly Moogly What a hit way to go Andy. Go repair your mailbox Ram


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

ram416 said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > DUDE!!! didn't we say $40?
> ...


Nah. Actually I just spent some time "fishing" around for some deals. I really didn't kill the bank, just put in some good ol' time & effort. Rick, it was *DEFINITELY* worth it after reading your post(s)!!! Your are MORE than worthy Brother!!!!! :beerchug:

BTW, I was trying to think of a few "little" extras to throw into the package while at work, it just so happened that I was teaching the "Knowing Your Rights" section to my 8th graders & they were using those pocket Constitutions for a worksheet. Then I remembered your signature & knew I HAD to send you one. I figured you would like it, Glad you did!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Excellent and thoughtful gift Fish!!!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Well thought out gift Andy, Sounds like it couldn't have hit at a more opertune moment.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

G-d DOES work in mysterious ways, doesn't he!  You guys are just great!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

That's a SUPER hit! Way to go!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Santa Toby got me good



















a great selection of Rockys and a few other faves thrown in. I think I'm going to try out the mustard with some sourdough pretzels today.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Great hit Toby!!!


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Glad it made it to ya!! I started to get a little worried!!! Oh man it was really my pleasure Brother!!! Ho Ho Ho Brother!!!!! Hope things turn out for the best for you!!!! Glad I could help out a little!!! :beerchug:


OUTSTANDING HIT Andy!!!

Your timing, and taste, are a tribute to your generosity!


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Great hit Toby!! Nice and personal!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Great hit!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok..........put this in the category "saving the best for last!".........
German Patrick hit me with my "Secret Santa" today. Perfect timing, as I wasn't going to be here again till next Wednesday!
My secretary has taken pictures but forgotten the cord to download them. I've printed out Michael's instructions on posting pictures, so, if she remembers the camera, and cord, and we can figure it out, we'll show pictures next Wednesday. Meanwhile.........
WHOLLY SHIT! 
Got a wonderful blue ashtray with German written on it and a pineapple picture in the middle. Probably a beer ashtray? Nice pack of wooden matches from "Habanos" and 5 BEAUTIES!
1.R&J-looks like a #2? 
2.Monte Limitada 2006-robusto
3. Robaino-robusto
4.Party-Serie D #4
5.Punch-maybe a Punch Punch? Probably a 6x46ish.......

The smell is just overwhelming! You hit ALL the right sizes and all tasty Habanos. Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!
:bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Glad they got there Stan. I thought maybe a little damage being that 
they were a little tight in the box. Good to hear you got them.
Now, put them away.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice!! Man, this was a lot of fun!! Thanks for running it Patrick! :beerchug:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Agreed, thanks Patrick for organizing this, it was a total blast! (literally!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guy's. I am just carrying on a traditon CM started last Christmas. He let me drive the sleigh this year. The thing I like about it the most is I got all your snailmail address so, there is always time for a sneak attack.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> The thing I like about it the most is I got all your snailmail address so, there is always time for a sneak attack.


Bastadge!! :shock: :lol:

I'm not sure if CR can beat the carpet bombings of 2007 opcorn: ...they were pretty awesome... :woohoo:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Ok..........put this in the category "saving the best for last!".........
> German Patrick hit me with my "Secret Santa" today. Perfect timing, as I wasn't going to be here again till next Wednesday!
> My secretary has taken pictures but forgotten the cord to download them. I've printed out Michael's instructions on posting pictures, so, if she remembers the camera, and cord, and we can figure it out, we'll show pictures next Wednesday. Meanwhile.........
> WHOLLY SHIT!
> ...


Here you go Stan. Glad you are enjoying them. That's a nice office you have there.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice hit Patrick !!!!! Thanks for running the show this year it was a blast :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

.......and thanks for posting up the pix and overcoming my ineptness!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------

